

Please Review my app - Css-Sprit.es - ncrovatti

Hello HN,<p>I'd really love to have your feedback on this little tool I made. It can help you producing your CSS sprites for all your web developements needs.
======
mahmud
Please add a "load image from URL" feature; don't make me upload my personal
photos.

I uploaded a photo (bugs.jpg) and it showed up at the bottom of the screen,
below the footer and outside the container! Firfox 3.5.2.

I am not exactly sure what it does; the only text that I thought would explain
what it does only told me the generated code would be compatible with most
browsers.

P.S. I like the giant buttons with the nice hover effect in the bottom; very
tasteful.

